# Here a Deer There a Deer



## buildmyown (Jan 19, 2009)

Everywhere a Deer
Ive been feeding these ones for the last couple of winters kinda entertaining they come at the same time everyday and there is a deffinate pecking order as to which ones eat where and when. Before anyone jumps on me im not a hunter so im not baiting them I just enjoy seeing them every winter. I am down a few from last year tho.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pics, I hunt deer but still like to watch them. They are some amazing and graceful creatures. Thanks for the look.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pictures! Thanks!

What are you feeding? 

Elk will run off horses and cattle to get to alfalfa.


----------



## woodville (Jan 20, 2009)

Are you feeding them the stuff in the camo bags thay sell down on Cottage St?


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pics!!


----------



## buildmyown (Jan 20, 2009)

woodville said:


> Are you feeding them the stuff in the camo bags thay sell down on Cottage St?



Ok thats random I take it that you live in Franklin and yes i am. Im just feeding them Thise textured Deer Feed that they sell at Agway.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 20, 2009)

cool pics!! any big bucks? very adaptive animals, from Florida to the far north of Canada for one creature is amazing. love watching them, and enjoy feeding my family off of what nature created.


----------



## buildmyown (Jan 20, 2009)

deer slayer said:


> cool pics!! any big bucks? very adaptive animals, from Florida to the far north of Canada for one creature is amazing. love watching them, and enjoy feeding my family off of what nature created.



No, no big bucks i would love to see one and get a pic. I did have a small one come threw a few years back. Im gaonna guess on the 125lb range and just getting his rack. Never saw him again. 

and just for the record i have nonthing against hunters to each thier own.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 21, 2009)

Your yard unfortunately looks like some of the yards in our city of Rochester Hills. People move out to the suburbs in a semi rural setting then complain about the deer eating their precious tulips. Now the city is having the Sheriff deputy sharpshooters come on to the plots of land 50 acres or more in size to sit in a tree and pluck away at the deer. Safari club will clean up and donate the deer to needy folks. I sure wish I could get in on the action I have same rifle available as the deputies are using.


----------



## HuskyMike (Jan 23, 2009)

Did those Deer come before you started feeding them or does the feed attract them? I had a group of 4 Deer come through my yard once but haven't seen them since. I have all kinds of other critters hang out here but no Deer and Turkey, I could care less about the Turkey but wouldn't mind the Deer sticking around.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 25, 2009)

So what does this feed consist of? I like to watch the deer around here, but they can be a nuisance also. Wild turkeys are cool, wouldn't mind see some of those too along with a fox.


----------



## grampakev (Jan 26, 2009)

build, great shots. when i used to have horses the deer used to come and eat with them, i guess they felt comfortable. great watching them, but be careful lime decise is brutel, my brother inlaw has it and went from a very active guy, to not getting out of bed, and its been 2 months. thanks for the pics. Kevin


----------



## deerhunter1 (Feb 20, 2009)

build, nice pixs. I also do the same thing when all the hunters have left for the season and the snow is on the ground I'll put food out for them during the winter months to at least have something for them to eat. Amazing creatures to watch. And you are right about the pecking order. I usually have several different places hoping they all get a chance. This year 2 bucks took over one area. They did not want the does having a chance at the food and would chase them off. Last winter a doe showed up all alone and I thought she had a broken leg. I was assured by others it would heal. Turns out she was missing her entire foot on her back left leg. She would eat and then bed down under a tree. Others would chase her away or she would run off on her own if another deer came by. She was smart though. She knew if she wanted food she needs to get there before the others so it would still be light out and she would be the first one there when she was hungry. It was hard for me to watch her try to walk but when she ran it was a beautiful site to see. You could never tell she was running on 3 legs. She was fast and smooth. We knew she was bedding down close by - she was safe - she had food. This past spring she had 2 beautiful fawns. Amazing to watch. I was concerned this hunting season that with all the hunters around here she and her fawns wouldn't have a chance. But in January when the season was over and snow was on the ground here she comes with her 2 fawns and goes straight to the spots where I put corn out for her last year. Luckily I had already put the corn out hoping she would return.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 23, 2009)

About the worse thing you can do is feed deer in the winter. If you feel that you just have to feed them lay out the feed spread out in a long line. It causes to much fighting, digestion problems. Do a search online and it will give you better details than some cruel trapper can provide.


----------

